# New Holland baler rebuild



## moetr (Jun 10, 2009)

Can anyone recommend aftermarket parts for NH 273. I need the finger feeder mechanism rebuilt. I need the cam, threaded stud, bearings, plastic blocks, one shaft and some aluminum fingers. I have two balers to fix and both need feeders rebuilt. I think the plastic blocks and aluminum fingers, at least the straight ones, would be easy to make. Anyone done that or isn't it worth it. Aluminum rod is cheap even the high strength alloys such as 7075. I don't know what plastic those blocks are made of, any suggestions, Delrin, G3 etc. I also need plunger bearings. Trying to save a little if possible. Was told both balers were in working order. Boy am I gulable. Parts can easily cost more than the baler. Something you have to account for I guess.

Thanks.


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

I would be interested in finding a third party source myself. We have a NH 269 and a 273. The only aftermarket parts I can find are things like chains, fasteners, and string. Everything else seems to be a factory part and very expensive. Although I do have to say that New Holland does a great service by still making parts for these old dinosaurs.


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm glad some people are totally happy with New Holland. All of my equipment is New Holland. They just don't seem to stand behind their equipment.

I just traded in my 1112 swather for a 2550. Found out one of the planetary drives was dry. Filled it. It leaks. Once I got into it and started replacing gears I found out New Holland stopped making the gear between the hydraulic motor and the wheel. Only requires a $2000 cost. Fortunately a dealer found me a gear on a dealers shelf that hadn't been sold. The good news was the gear was discounted by 50%. Otherwise it would have been big bucks to repair.


----------



## murphys mom (Jul 2, 2010)

I am searching for a plunger knife for my New Holland 65 compact baler. Any suggestions?


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

I just rebuilt a NH 315 and found the parts to be expensive, but not excessive. You should try buying parts for the green balers. New JD Knotter is over $1,000 and a New Holland Knotter is under $500.


----------



## country boy (May 27, 2010)

dont feel lonely i have 2 47 IH balers and what parts you can still get will make you cringe


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

I have a 269 and a 273 and I have not been successful at locating aftermarket parts for either one. The generic stuff like belts, chains, pickup teeth, and most bearings are available but that's it. I just call in the order to the local dealer, drive 45 miles round trip, and give them the money. It seems to be same deal for all other manufacturers as well.


----------



## michaelr73 (Jun 25, 2010)

i found a place in england once on internet but shipping would eat up all price savings


----------



## Charlie N (Dec 6, 2009)

Partspring.com.They ain't super cheap but got alota stuff. good Luck


----------



## Greyhorse (Jun 22, 2009)

Messicks has most of the parts but they aren't aftermarket, prices seem ok. http://www.messicks.com/cnhmodels/HayBalers.aspx

They do have a knife for the NH 65 it looks like too.... CHEAP!


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

The problem is this - there is not enough market for aftermarket parts. I had read that there were 3000 small square balers per year built, industry wide, and that was a few years ago. Most balers like this are either wore out or rusted to pieces, so nobody will make aftermarket parts, since there is such a small market for folks who want them.

Rodney


----------

